

A jQuery plugin to embed a HN thread in a webpage (uses api.ihackernews.com) - sharkbrainguy
https://github.com/sharkbrainguy/HN-Comments

======
jhrobert
The Rise of the Hacker News Eco System!

------
jeffmiller
Live demo URL?

~~~
sharkbrainguy
sure <http://gerardpaapu.com/hncomments/>

~~~
gojomo
Why do reply links go through the unofficial 'hackerne.ws' domain? Because
that domain is not owned by YC, whenever I wind up there, my phishing alarms
go off.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Good point, I was just using that because that's the domain, I normally use.
I've just pushed an update to fix that.

(also I updated the demo)

